# Truss Climbing Footwear



## metti (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone have any favorite types of footwear or even particular models that they like for climbing truss?

Please Note: This is not a topic about truss-climbing how-to's or anything like that but if it still violates the TOS please feel free to lock it.


----------



## rochem (Jun 15, 2011)

i don't climb truss on a regular basis, so I might be in the minority here, but I just wear the same shoes I'm wearing for the work call. For me, that's usually Red Wing Safety Boots - 6552 Worx Men's - Chukka Black for general day-to-day use. I've never had a problem climbing truss in them, and I've never considered buying separate footwear for truss walking - but again, I could be in the minority here.


----------



## avkid (Jun 15, 2011)

Worx are awesome.
I climb all sorts of things and find that a thicker sole leads to less fatigue.


----------



## bishopthomas (Jun 15, 2011)

I find Merrells fit my feet well, and they just happen to be made for hiking.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 15, 2011)

I wear Timberland Pro workboots. I don't recommend changing shoes while doing your work call for a specific task unless absolutely necessary. I also recommend good work boots since you can encounter many different work hazards in this business.


----------



## avkid (Jun 15, 2011)

I wear Timberland Pit Boss most of the time and Red Wing Worx 6550 when I am wearing shorts.


----------



## techieman33 (Jun 15, 2011)

Just wear my regular shoes when climbing.


----------



## FatherMurphy (Jun 15, 2011)

I can see two philosophies to balance here - go with a light sneaker so you can feel what your feet are on, or stick with a boot with a heel that can help grab the round pipe you're standing on and also be a safer choice on the ground? Personally, I'm usually up rigging or operating a clipboard, so I tend to be in sneakers as a default.


----------



## Van (Jun 15, 2011)

If you're wearing a truss you shouldn't be climbing anything.


----------



## Footer (Jun 16, 2011)

The only thing I could see really helping would be a rock climbing shoe. That being said, your not walking on my deck with rock climbing shoes on. They are barely more then a slipper with some rubber on them. Your odds of getting your foot ran over by a case with rock climbing shoes on would be 10x larger then the odds of you fall off the truss due to heavy footwear. Wear whatever you wear anyway. If you can't handle that, get off the truss.


----------



## metti (Jun 16, 2011)

Sticking with my Merrells. This thread pretty much echoed what I had heard from others in the past so the sturdy hiking shoe/boot is here to stay.


----------



## shiben (Jun 17, 2011)

Footer said:


> The only thing I could see really helping would be a rock climbing shoe. That being said, your not walking on my deck with rock climbing shoes on. They are barely more then a slipper with some rubber on them. Your odds of getting your foot ran over by a case with rock climbing shoes on would be 10x larger then the odds of you fall off the truss due to heavy footwear. Wear whatever you wear anyway. If you can't handle that, get off the truss.


 
I dont know that they would. How often do you need to hold onto something with just your toe on a truss? Rock climbing shoes are designed to get an insane amount of traction against a rock wall and allowing your foot to distribute weight to a tiny point on it effectively, I dont know that a truss would have the same effect... I would imagine heavy soled work boots would work the best for this sort of thing...


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 17, 2011)

I just wore my normal shoes. I like the lightness of a tennis shoe, plus it allowed more feel of where I actually was on the truss and better balance.

But I would say do what I did, and walk some truss on the ground and climb some short towers with your normal work shoes and see how it feels.


----------



## TheGuruat12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I wear Itasca Fusion hiking boots for everything in my theatre, including climbing. They're great because I get the safety of steel-toes, and they're only $20 a pair.

The newer ones moved from the square-ish boot tread to more of a hiking tread, but they still get tons of grip, and cushion you foot well from impacts.


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 18, 2011)

I wear boots for everything and will climb truss in whatever I have on. I prefer to climb in low top shoes just so I can move in and out of sections and be more flexable doing it. I will not climb anything in long pants or sweats.


----------



## What Rigger? (Jun 18, 2011)

These are my preferred go-to shoes (also available in low top, and tan as well if you are in the dunes!) for climbing truss, rope access, walking beams (and monkey-ing up the 45 degree steel in some of my venues), climbing on my boat, working on deck, in the dirt, or pavement. 

They wear out a little on the fast side depending on how often I'm doing what, which translates into about once a year replacement, but I'm freakin' Spider Man with these things. 
All Terrain like nobody knows!

Five Ten | Impact High


----------



## rochem (Jun 20, 2011)

mstaylor said:


> I will not climb anything in long pants or sweats.


 
If I may ask... why not?


----------



## mstaylor (Jun 21, 2011)

rochem said:


> If I may ask... why not?


I tend to hang up on everything and I have big legs so I have no flexibility with long pants. I have guys that don't climb in anything but long pants. Personal preference.


----------



## janitor (Jun 21, 2011)

chucks (converse all star) - you can feel a piece of trick line under your foot, so you are less likely to have that 'step on cable and roll off' thing


----------

